# Rider damage to vehicle



## Convalescent Popsicle (Jul 2, 2018)

If a rider dents your vehicle ie kicks ot, slams door dents hood, and you report it to uber, does anyone have first hand experience as to whether or not that counts towards a strike towards your accident limit? Or is it a pass thru cost like vomit or cleaning?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Neither


----------



## Convalescent Popsicle (Jul 2, 2018)

Please, Explain.


----------



## Talal Emran (Aug 2, 2018)

I have no experience about this issue but uber will cover your car's damage if you made a claim I think.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Convalescent Popsicle said:


> If a rider dents your vehicle ie kicks ot, slams door dents hood, and you report it to uber, does anyone have first hand experience as to whether or not that counts towards a strike towards your accident limit? Or is it a pass thru cost like vomit or cleaning?


It will be Your word against Theirs.

Judged by tbe Same Company that SUSPENDS DRIVERS ON PASSENGER HERESAY !


----------



## Convalescent Popsicle (Jul 2, 2018)

My concern again is it counts against you as an incident or accident which you can only receive 3 of in as many years before being waitlisted.

Yes of course there's always the possibility of pac denial but I'm more concerned with the above


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Learn a new craft !
The ancient art of BONDO !

Get your paint numbers off your vin code.
Buy a case of matching spray cans.

Keep brass body shims to realign doors, trunks, starters . . .

A MASTER DRIVER CAN DISASSEMBLE & REASSEMBLE HIS CAR

WEARING A BLINDFOLD.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Convalescent Popsicle said:


> If a rider dents your vehicle ie kicks ot, slams door dents hood, and you report it to uber, does anyone have first hand experience as to whether or not that counts towards a strike towards your accident limit? Or is it a pass thru cost like vomit or cleaning?


Last week I arrived at a destination to pick up pax. Based on paxs behavior I drove to the next block and
Cancelled the ride. A car then pulls up in front of me and the same rider gets out and does the same behavior. Apparently the rider was driven to the pick up point by his friend. After I cancel the car follows me, cuts me off, then the rider comes out yelling at me and bangs on my hood. I videotaped it. I reported it to Uber and now James river wants to speak to me about my claim. However I never filed a claim. I'm going to try to withdraw the claim since I don't want another accident on my record.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Convalescent Popsicle said:


> My concern again is it counts against you as an incident or accident which you can only receive 3 of in as many years before being waitlisted.
> 
> Yes of course there's always the possibility of pac denial but I'm more concerned with the above


Vandalism claim is considered comprehensive and not collision, so it would not garner any type of report as an accident that would show on a background check. If that were the case, hail damage and break in claims would get someone deactivated. That ain't right.

The issue is if its an insurance claim, it would carry a $1000 deductible. I have heard on the forum of drivers receiving $250 for basic damage by pax, that would cover dent repair.


----------



## Convalescent Popsicle (Jul 2, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Vandalism claim is considered comprehensive and not collision, so it would not garner any type of report as an accident that would show on a background check. If that were the case, hail damage and break in claims would get someone deactivated. That ain't right.
> 
> The issue is if its an insurance claim, it would carry a $1000 deductible. I have heard on the forum of drivers receiving $250 for basic damage by pax, that would cover dent repair.


Question isnt what's right, this is ube we're talking about. And when I asked support whether or not this week count as an accident or incident, their response did not exactly Inspire confidence. They said 'in accordance with our privacy policy we cannot share specific results of our evaluation policy' in reference to 'we remove users from our system when we see clear evidence or patterns of unsafe Behavior'

I wouldn't think vandalism or Rider damage would count but in this case I'm not sure it would be worth the risk


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Convalescent Popsicle said:


> Question isnt what's right, this is ube we're talking about. And when I asked support whether or not this week count as an accident or incident, their response did not exactly Inspire confidence. They said 'in accordance with our privacy policy we cannot share specific results of our evaluation policy' in reference to 'we remove users from our system when we see clear evidence or patterns of unsafe Behavior'
> 
> I wouldn't think vandalism or Rider damage would count but in this case I'm not sure it would be worth the risk


Checkr does background checks not Uber. Uber may have internal policy similar to someone who may have an excessive and suspicious amount of cleaning fee claims.

Your concern I responded to was the background check policy of 3 in 3, 3 accidents in 3 years. A compressive claim will not be reported as an accident and would not be one of the 3 in 3 that would pingfrok a background check.

Internal Uber policy can go either way. They may limit it to 2, or 5 or 10. Getting a comprehensive claim from Uber is rare due to the $1000 deductible.

Getting a $250 payment outside of insurance is possible but even more rare. I'm sure they have some sort of limit to the amount of those types you'll get before they consider you a liability.

In the grand scheme of it, they dont know if perhaps youre the type to instigate an aggitated pax to make them damage your vehicle..


----------

